# Does anybody remember when FAS was a good company to work for?



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

When I first started in this line of work (NFG) in 2000 I started off with FAS. Back then it seem your coordinator would step up for, FAS QC department wasn`t trying to cut your throat at every turn.
I know doing a trash out you weren`t charged a discount after going over 20 cubic yards. When they started charging a discount they tryied to tell me they had always charged it. Does any of you remember when they didn`t charge a discount. 
I know it doesn`t matter anymore with their cost plus thing now! How is there new cost plus working out for all of you. Myself I have been picking the once I will do and declining the rest!


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> When I first started in this line of work (NFG) in 2000 I started off with FAS. Back then it seem your coordinator would step up for, FAS QC department wasn`t trying to cut your throat at every turn.
> I know doing a trash out you weren`t charged a discount after going over 20 cubic yards. When they started charging a discount they tryied to tell me they had always charged it. Does any of you remember when they didn`t charge a discount.
> I know it doesn`t matter anymore with their cost plus thing now! How is there new cost plus working out for all of you. Myself I have been picking the once I will do and declining the rest!


I remember those days LOL. They implemented the discount on 20+ cyds in 2008. We got all of our invoices adjusted to the correct amount. They then sent the vendor memo update to advise us that was the new policy 3 months later. We had some really good PM's with Audrey, Tod, Andre, etc. Audrey went to bat for us every time and would always send us as much work as we wanted. Had no charge backs for the first 6.5 years. We had to spend so much extra time fighting the charge backs....we won most of them but it became exhausting and demoralizing. Then factor in the unpaid invoices, lost checks etc....do you remember in the summer of 2008 when the updated to FAS track and payments were running 60-90 days behind?? They begged us to keep working while to figure it out?? 

I'm thankful for the good times with FAS, all that I learned but the FAS today is nothing like they used to be.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> I remember those days LOL. They implemented the discount on 20+ cyds in 2008. We got all of our invoices adjusted to the correct amount. They then sent the vendor memo update to advise us that was the new policy 3 months later. We had some really good PM's with Audrey, Tod, Andre, etc. Audrey went to bat for us every time and would always send us as much work as we wanted. Had no charge backs for the first 6.5 years. We had to spend so much extra time fighting the charge backs....we won most of them but it became exhausting and demoralizing. Then factor in the unpaid invoices, lost checks etc....do you remember in the summer of 2008 when the updated to FAS track and payments were running 60-90 days behind?? They begged us to keep working while to figure it out??
> 
> I'm thankful for the good times with FAS, all that I learned but the FAS today is nothing like they used to be.


I do not remember any names PM`s Back then,the ones I have now are a joke.I think they they do the charge backs,unpaid invoices,ect ,knowing most will give up and not try to get paid.think of all the money they make off that.

Do you still do alot of work for them? Myself I use them for fill in work and try to pick my jobs.


----------



## Prestigious Property (May 30, 2012)

FAS is like the old ECA stack :thumbsup: (Stacker Original, Mini-Thins) Best days in the GYM now gone.... 

What the  happened!


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> I do not remember any names PM`s Back then,the ones I have now are a joke.I think they they do the charge backs,unpaid invoices,ect ,knowing most will give up and not try to get paid.think of all the money they make off that.
> 
> Do you still do alot of work for them? Myself I use them for fill in work and try to pick my jobs.


Dropped them in October. I held on for 1 year to long as they asked us to be patient with them as they worked out the kinks. I think we were one of the kinks. LOL


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Yes, until we wised up, we had people in the office doing nothing in the mornings but trying to satisfy their inane requests and recover lost money from FAS. Then they began what I know was nothing more than robbery. We had to lein properties over their ineptness, lying, and shorted invoices. They are one of the true blights on this industry.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2012)

In the last couple years, they have deactivated my company 3 times, and re-activated it twice. Never deactivated for anything work-related. Always had a near 100% vendor rating. The final de-activation (likely the last for me) was sent in an email, reason stated: my company's unwillingness to abide by their new smart phone requirement, despite previously exempting my company and all others who do less than 2k photos per week. Complete contradiction.

Now here's the sketchy part: prior to receiving the email, their vendor support girl for AZ called and told me: "upper management frowns on posting about us in a public forum". I neither confimed nor denied such activity (none of their freaking business, we DO live in America, w/ 1st amendment rights, right? Posts contained nothing but documented facts, btw) she then went on to say something to the affect that upper management asked me to deactivate your company (once again) for this activity. Bottom line...they can pick and choose who they want to give their money to, but be wary what you say about them in this forum, because someone here among us is an FAS mole or...a paid FAS employee is taking time from their day reviewing posts about them. So...even in termination, they can't get their own stories straight. 

Interesting how the official emailed termination document makes absolutely no reference to the upper management frowning on posting in a public forum. 

Beware...Big Brother is Watching You!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

The more your mention a national by name, Safeguard, FAS, Five Brothers, etc, the easier it is to find threads like this in a google search. They don't like it when they are trying to recruit new vendors and the vendor does a search and finds bad pub.

Moles here are mostly lurkers.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2012)

Dear FAS if you are watching or reading this post then let it be known you Stink worse than any other company.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2012)

yes...yes I do


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2012)

FremontREO said:


> Dear FAS if you are watching or reading this post then let it be known you Stink worse than any other company.


:lol:right on!


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> The more your mention a national by name, Safeguard, FAS, Five Brothers, etc, the easier it is to find threads like this in a google search. They don't like it when they are trying to recruit new vendors and the vendor does a search and finds bad pub.
> 
> Moles here are mostly lurkers.


A year ago I watched a special on Taylor Swift with my daughters. They asked her about her angry songs about ex boyfriends and why she uses their real names in the songs. She said because its real life and that's just the way it is. If they don't want her to sing songs describing their bad relationship or how bad they treated her, then they need to treat her right. 

Same here on the forums. If the Nats, Regionals etc don't want to be bad mouthed, they need to do treat their contractors right. We've all had our bad experiences with them. If I was in the wrong, I would admit it and take responsibility for it. I wouldn't come on here and bad mouth a company in which I/we were in the wrong. I'm really anal about documentation and photos and stress this daily to our guys. Today I just got a call back from client that's going to be charging us back for a work order that one of my guys who no longer works for me did. I almost blew a fuse. It's months later and i have no way to fix it if indeed they are correct.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> The more your mention a national by name, Safeguard, FAS, Five Brothers, etc, the easier it is to find threads like this in a google search. They don't like it when they are trying to recruit new vendors and the vendor does a search and finds bad pub.
> 
> Moles here are mostly lurkers.


LOL! 2nd result on a Google search for field asset services: Poke Here...............


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Searches related to field asset services

field asset services complaints

safeguard

spectrum field services

cyprexx services

mortgage contracting services

first american field services

field asset services inc company

field asset services vendor


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> LOL! 2nd result on a Google search for field asset services: Poke Here...............


I'm famous!!!! :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

use to be good to work for yes and the discount was always anything over 19 cu yds not 20,if u claimed 20 they discounted it,with me anyway.....yes they are terrible now..im blessed i found a good company to go with finally


----------

